# What was I thinking? "Beer me!" Gone Wrong



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Let me preface this by saying I have lots of spare time so I spend it with Ranger doing whatever I can think of. 

My latest decision was to teach Ranger the trick "Beer me!" where he'd run to the fridge, grab a can (not necessarily beer) and bring it back to me. I spent a few days teaching him to grab a can anywhere i put it and then spent a few days teaching him to open the fridge by pulling on a lead rope I'd attached to the handle. All I had to do was combine the two tricks into one...

Until one night I heard what was undoubtedly my fridge being opened at 1am. I panicked, grabbed my trusty golf club, and went to wake up Ranger at the foot of my bed, only to find he wasn't there. Weird, I thought, where the heck is he? Is he taking the intruder on by himself? Why isn't he growling then?

So I crept out of the bedroom and what did I find but an open fridge and Ranger eating some lunchmeat he'd just stolen out of it. The best part was that he wasn't ashamed of himself at all! He was standing there proudly and wagging his tail looking at me like "hey! look what i did!!" I stood there dumbfounded while he finished the lunchmeat, turned around and then grabbed a can of beer and brought it to me, like "well, while you're here...". 

What can you do? I cracked the beer and toasted my smart dog. Then I went back to bed after removing the lead rope from the handle. I've caught him a few times nosing around the fridge since then...I dread the day he learns to open it with his nose or paw. Moral of the story: Beware what you teach your dog.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO!!

I was gonna say... we used to have a hand towel hanging from our fridge and Mojo learned to open it when he was younger. Caught him eating OUR lunchmeat one time! (This was a very chaotic night to begin with, which you can read here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62641)

At least he got you a beer! LOL, he figured bedtime beers always taste better when they're shared with a friend.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

this is awesome. best laugh of the day.

as good as the one on this site where the guys dog brought him a jelly donut then went back to get himself one...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the good belly laugh. I am sick and was sitting here feeling sorry for myself and then I read this. You made my day.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

lol...how funny! Dusty and Lightning are both big on "bringing" me things. Definetely NOT teaching them how to open the fridge!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Omg what an awesome dog! I would love Flora to fetch me a beer, but I daresay she'd probably play with the can and drink it herself. 

Ranger sounds great.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha, glad we could provide some comic relief! I particularly liked that he offered me a beer after he was done eating...that was a nice touch. Yeah, Ranger, that's why I'm standing here. Because I wanted a beer at 1am. Not because you just opened the fridge and scared the hell out of me. Silly dog.

I wish I'd had a camera so I could have caught his expression. He was so proud! I couldn't have gotten after him even if I'd wanted to. Not like his expression today when I caught him with a muffin wrapper. As soon as he saw me watching him, he looked guilty, dropped it, and walked away sadly. I didn't even have to say a word. Maybe he figured it's where he gets the food that makes it okay. Garbage = bad. Fridge = good.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG......that's too funny!!!! Well, at least he did give you your beer...smart man!!!

Their expressions are priceless aren't they??? Kind of like the one on Lincoln's face the other day when I caught him lying on our bed watching the Blue Jay game....(I posted it on here).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for my laugh of the day! This is funny


----------



## Deisel's Mom (May 12, 2010)

That is so funny....the more I learn about these 4 legged buddies, the more I love them


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good trick you taught him


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

LOL that is hysterical!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread the first time around! I'm so glad it got bumped. That is freaking hilarious.

Of course he was proud! He did the trick you taught him, and then there was a food reward sitting right there. He even showed you that he remembered the rest of it by handing you a beer! Good dog!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

At least he GIVES you the beer! At a party last weekend Flora got into the beer cooler, pulled out a beer, and ran away with it. Once I realized what she had, I had to chase her around for a while until she finally dropped it... unfortunately the beer was EMPTY by then - she was fine, so I'm assuming she punctured the beer with her teeth and while running around it drained on the lawn. : Dogs are silly.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It's so funny this got bumped - I rearranged my fridge last night so all the "good stuff" is in places Ranger can't reach and I replaced the beer cans with water bottles so Ranger can go get me water. With my bum foot, it's hard to get around so I thought that would work better. Ranger went right to the fridge on my command, pushed around all the water bottles/pop cans and found the beer I had moved to the back of the fridge and brought me one. Then he went back and flipped open the little place where the butter goes; right where I had put the cheese and helped himself to a little treat. Oh well. I'm done trying to outsmart this dog!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Aren't you secretely a little proud of him? I mean, he is doing exactly what you want, just bends the rules a bit. I would be!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha, yeah I am proud of how smart he is. I hesitate to use the word "smart" though...it's more like he's clever. Clever enough to usually get his own way in the end.

I'll be honest - when I first got him, I thought he was a dummy. The last dog I'd trained had been a border collie who had a giant will to please as well as incredible intelligence. Coming from that to Ranger...made me think he was either a dummy or really smart but really stubborn. Turns out it was the latter, thank goodness and I feel bad for thinking he was a dummy for so long. I was the dummy! 

So yes, I am proud of him and I'm happy his will to please is showing up more and more! Even if it means he bends the rules sometimes!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hilarious!!! I always say we would be in BIG trouble if we taught the dogs how to open the fridge.. they'd be in there all the time pigging out too!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great job, Ranger!! 
This is hilarious. Great teaching job!! What can you do  enjoy the beer...Prost :

Heike


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

That is funny! I'm surprised that Duke hasn't learned to open the fridge yet. He's figured out how to get to food just about everywhere else. I will not be surprised the day I come home to find the fridge cleaned out. I know he could never be trusted to learn that trick.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LMAO...I needed that today!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Five Words - Do Not Teach Drive Me!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What a smart boy! This is why I haven't really taught this trick to my young'un.....had a similar problem with teaching her lights.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> What a smart boy! This is why I haven't really taught this trick to my young'un.....had a similar problem with teaching her lights.


I remember that!


.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

:roflmao:

Good one!


----------

